# Help! 15,000 dh Dewa Bill-What are our renters rights?



## scschroder (Apr 1, 2011)

Could somebody please help explain what our rights are as renters? We moved into our Villa in the Meadows August 1st. The front yard was caved in and after my husband insisted they replaced the H20 tank (they actually put in 2 news ones in a different location in the backyard). They replaced it in mid September. So we get our Dewa bill and it is 15600 dh. The DEWA person said the average H20 is 2000 dh. We don't even have a yard or plants at this point that we are watering. So we sent a letter to the landlord and he refuses to reimburse us for the obvious H20 leak. He says it's not the ll's responsibility-only the repairs are his responsibility. Does anyone have any ideas on what we can and should do? Please help!! I'm sick thinking how much money has just gone down the drain!!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

In my opinion, you are going to have to pay the 15+K AED. I'd hire a lawyer, but I really don't think you are going to get anywhere. Legal rights are heavily skewed in favor of the building owner. Another option is to try RERA (if you registered, which I doubt you did): Welcome to the Official Dubai Real Estate Community If you didn't register, your rights are more limited.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

So sorry to hear. Hope something can be done but if not, just put it in the invisible tax collected box.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You have the right to pay the bill or get cut off. Welcome to Dubai. 

Always remember, if someone has made a mistake, it's always your fault.


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

Don't be discouraged by all the comments... at least try... the authorities can be reasonable at times but i don't get why the landlord would re-reimburse you? Was the leak caused because of his repair work?


----------



## scschroder (Apr 1, 2011)

M.A.K said:


> Don't be discouraged by all the comments... at least try... the authorities can be reasonable at times but i don't get why the landlord would re-reimburse you? Was the leak caused because of his repair work?


No. The water leak/problem was already there when we moved into the house. We asked them to fix it. It took them over a month to fix. Hence the huge water bill. We have no plants or grass and my husband was here for the first month by himself. Obviously he didn't use that much water. The DEWA people even said that is an excessive amount and it is very clear it is so high because of a H20 leak. In my eyes there should be no question that the landlord should pay. But I'm not surprised he won't. That is a very large amount of $$. He knows we are screwed. If we don't pay our H20 gets turned off


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

As others have said, you will get absolutely nowhere with the landlord - once he has your cheques, he holds all the cards so effectively does not care.

You should go down to DEWA again and try and appeal to their better nature. Sometimes (if you are extremely lucky!), they may reduce the bill by a small amount. Otherwise, you can agree a payment plan with them and pay off the bill in installments. If these options fail, unfortunately, you will have to pay up or risk disconnection.


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

scschroder said:


> No. The water leak/problem was already there when we moved into the house. We asked them to fix it. It took them over a month to fix. Hence the huge water bill. We have no plants or grass and my husband was here for the first month by himself. Obviously he didn't use that much water. The DEWA people even said that is an excessive amount and it is very clear it is so high because of a H20 leak. In my eyes there should be no question that the landlord should pay. But I'm not surprised he won't. That is a very large amount of $$. He knows we are screwed. If we don't pay our H20 gets turned off


Yes that is the Landlords fault and he should pay. Generally what people do is that they hold on to the commission cheque or the security deposit until everything is fixed according to their needs. Its always better to get everything fixed before you pay up because once the money is in their hands everything slows down.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Two questions, Do you have written confirmation that the fault was there vefore you moved in and that the landlord would have it fixed for you? Secondly, why did you move in somewhere with a water leak in the first place? 

If you have something in writting from the landlord take it to dewa and show them, otherwise legal action is your only recourse but that will cost you more than 15000 as even if you win you have to pay your own costs, welcome to Dubai.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

M.A.K said:


> . Its always better to get everything fixed before you pay up because once the money is in their hands everything slows down.


Most landlords will never fix stuff before accepting the cheques. When i took my apt, all they blabbered was cheques,cheques, cheques, once they got them they didnt fix anything. 

Around 50% of landlords here are crooks in the way they try to get away from any of their responsiblities while always being sure to get their money.


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

You have to be firm and especially considering there are a lot of options these days try and choose something that doesn't require a lot of work and if it does then tell your agent you need it fixed before you sign or pay anything... i know people who even hold cheques until their demands are met but its better not to get in a messy situation and just get everything done according to your satisfaction beforehand.


----------

